# Tied to a fence and left to die :(



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

A CRUEL dog owner left a starving pet to die after tying it to a fence.
The elderly golden retriever was found slumped in a heap, too weak to stand, by a horrrified passer-by.
The stricken pooch had to be taken to the vet in a wheelbarrow.
But he was suffering so much he had to be put to sleep.
Now the SSPCA have released a picture of the tragic retriever in a bid to trace the fiend who dumped him in Lossiemouth, Moray.
Senior inspector Lesley Crockett said: "He was in a very poor condition when he was found.
"He was very thin, couldn't stand by himself and was suffering from a chronic skin condition.
"The dog's health would have deteriorated over a number of months.
"Whoever owned him should have taken him to a vet for treatment to prevent his condition progressing so severely.
"We really need to find the person who did this because there is no excuse for this sort of neglect."
The heartless owner could face up to six months behind bars as well as a £5,000 fine if found guilty of abandoning an animal.
Local councillor David Stewart said: "This was a very cruel thing to do to a dog. Leaving it to suffer in this way is just inhumane.
Advertisement

"A dog does not get in such a terrible condition overnight.
"Somebody somewhere knows who is responsible for what has happened to this poor dog and should report them."

Read more: Tied to a fence and left to die | The Sun |Home Scotland|Scottish News


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

It is unbeliveable how cruel so called humans can be . . I do hope they find this wicked person , but all anybody seems to get is a slap on the wrist, which is wrong they should be dealt with much more severely.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

6 months  is that all hope they find them


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

This makes me soooooo angry 

Why couldn't they take the poor dog to the PDSA for treatment? Or if they no longer could keep the dog - take it to a rescue centre?

No animal deserves to be treated like this.

Does nobody in Parliament respect animals enough to make tougher sentences the normal? 6 months? that would be 3 months in reality - what a joke for making that dog suffer.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

they should tie them to a fence and let them rot. sorry to be harsh but this makes my blood boil. tHESE POOR ANIMALS PUT THE TRUST AND LOYALTY IN HUMANS AND LOOK WHAT SOME SICKO HAS DONE.


----------



## me-n-max (Nov 13, 2010)

What a sad advert for a nation of dog lovers. This needless cruelty reflects on all of us not just the guilty ones. Its time our government opened their eyes to this needless suffering.

Chris


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Disgusting people


----------



## AikoYumii (Dec 14, 2010)

GRRR that is horrendous. I just get so angry with these stupid people who don't know that a dog actually has feelings. My cat was abandoned and left in the house to starve. Thankfully someone found him and took him to a rescue centre.


----------

